# Snow and Ice Control the Army way



## recon 12000 (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's a link to how the US ARMY :salute: does SNIC: 
http://tinyurl.com/b36gp
I guess I won't put a plow on my M35A2 for clearing the drive way. 
But putting a Fisher on a HMMWV looks more promising! 
Regards, Ron from NH


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

That was great.Loved that 7ft one way on the jeep[makes those little tiny sno-ways look even more stupid]I wonder why they had those 1980s style lights on those new MM fishers?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i guess the army doesnt need any subs


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

that was awesome! thanks for posting it!


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Great Post  I'm amazed that anyone would ever think of putting a spreader on a trailer.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice Find! Thanks, learned some too.


----------



## Mike F150 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Army plow trucks*



recon 12000 said:


> Here's a link to how the US ARMY :salute: does SNIC:
> http://tinyurl.com/b36gp
> I guess I won't put a plow on my M35A2 for clearing the drive way.
> But putting a Fisher on a HMMWV looks more promising!
> Regards, Ron from NH


 Nice plow trucks! wish we had them in Alaska. I was station in Alaska in the Army in the late 80's. Half on my company were earth movers, in the winter they used there bucket loaders and put the snow in 5 ton 6x6 dump trucks. I got to do this when there was a really bad storm, it was fun. Also, I drove a 6x6 5 ton to haul people around for a few years. On base we didn't have ANY Army plow truck, only graders and buckets loaders. We never had to use chains on our 5 tons, when driving in the woods with or without snow. They should test these trucks in Alaska instead of NY. I heard some of guys would sneak the 5 tons out at night on the weekends and sometimes get then stuck in the mud and snow. prsport There buddies with the bucket loader and sometimes dozer's would come to the rescue each time. 
Fun times in the snow!

Mike


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Chris-R said:


> Great Post :drink up: I'm amazed that anyone would ever think of putting a spreader on a trailer.


Very nice post. 
Chris that spreader on the trailer was the one thing that caught my attention the most.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice find- great reading.

I had thought about trailering a spreader, then decided driving a trailer in the conditions where I would need the spreader would be unpleasant at best, especially being out and about before the municipalities salt.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

maybe you guys didn't read the spreader caption.

All spreader trailers were wrecked in accidents including one that took the HMMV with it. Never mount a spreader on a trailer.


----------

